# Frage zu Czar ION



## McFussel (11. September 2019)

Hallo Leute, ich habe eine technische Frage, bei der ich nicht weiter weiss.

Ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Czar ION älteren Baujahres gekauft - schön aufgebaut. Der Rahmen hat noch keinen Kettenspanner (das grün hat mich zusammen mit dem Preis als Einstieg gereizt).
Komme mit dem Spannen der Kette nicht klar. Die Kette wird ja über das Verschieben der HA gespannt. Damit das geht musste ich ein Halflink einsetzen. Passt soweit.

ABER: Die Kette lockert sich immer! Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die Kette so extrem längt (in dem kurzen Zeitraum). Ich weiss echt nicht mehr, was ich noch probieren soll...
- Verschiebt sich die HA?​- Gibt es da Tricks?​- Oder ist das so normal?​
Hilfe oder Ideen sind sehr willkommen. Danke schon mal!


----------



## BlueJack (11. September 2019)

Na mach doch einfach mal ne Markierung am Spanner, um zu gucken ob es sich verschiebt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 512788 (11. September 2019)

und guck ob das Kettenblatt eiert. Verbogene Lagerwelle, schiefes Innenlager? ... das gibt extra Zug auf die Kette falls Du zufällig in der lockersten Position gespannt hast ...


----------



## Raymond12 (11. September 2019)

Horizontale Ausfallenden? Wenn ja, hast Du irgendeine Art von Kettenspanner verbaut? Bei den Purtrialrädern werden meistens Snails gefahren. Es gibt aber auch andere Systeme. Am besten schaust du mal bei Trialworld oder Trialmarkt vorbei und guckst mal was die da so anbieten. Rein durch Klemmung geht's beim Trial nicht.
edit: Das Bike gefällt mir übrigens!


----------



## McFussel (27. September 2019)

Hi, danke für Eure Antworten.

Markierung mache ich, gute Idde, bin ich selber (wie doof ist das denn?) nicht drauf gekommen.
Welle hab ich gestern kontrolliert - kann ich ausschließen. Läuft sauber.

Danke für die Tips Raymond, die Chain Tugs werde ich mal probieren....genial!



Raymond12 schrieb:


> ... Rein durch Klemmung geht's beim Trial nicht.


Danke, alleine das ist schon wertvoll, und ich dachte ich bin nur zu blöd....
EDIT: Jetzt hab ich das gerafft.....super - vielen Dank für den Tipp. Muss rausfinden was passt!



Raymond12 schrieb:


> edit: Das Bike gefällt mir übrigens!


 Merci, ich steh total auf das grün! Freu mich auch das Bike zu haben.


----------



## McFussel (27. September 2019)

Jan vom Trailmarkt hat mir geschrieben, ich soll mal neue Madenschrauben verwenden - also probiere ich das erst mal.


----------



## McFussel (27. September 2019)

.


----------

